# Hex nut fork hits?



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey, guys!

I bought 600 hex nuts, thinking that they'd make good ammo for hunting. I've taken 2 shots so far, both massive fork hits. I don't usually have any trouble with fork hits, so I'm pretty sure it's the ammo. Any suggestions?


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Sometimes I used it too but not for hunting... Only for fun in target shooting... So I don't know if they are good to kill but I think yes... They are

I shoot with my potato masher slingshot and with a pfs...never hit the fork... So far I'm lucky


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

make sure your pouch is lined up and hold in front of the nut some time when you shoot them while holding the nut they slide foward on the release and the band catchs up to them and then they fly to one side.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

How are you loading them on the pouch, Make sure you are holding it " like thru the hole" not on the sides, and it has to be perfectly center on the pouch.

I hope it helps.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

So, emitto, you're saying that I should hold it with the hole forward instead of holding the flat sides?

Peter


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Clever Moniker shoots hex nuts a lot, might be worth sending him a PM.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I have the same experience as you, now some years later they're my hunting ammo! Like JTslinger said Clever Moniker use them and have some pics that show how to proprely hold them in the pouch!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Emitto said:


> How are you loading them on the pouch, Make sure you are holding it " like thru the hole" not on the sides, and it has to be perfectly center on the pouch.
> 
> I hope it helps.


I just bought 5 kg M8 hex nuts and I have shot those a lot lately and not a single fork hit and I shoot them like holding thru the hole.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have no trouble with 3/8 and 1/4 but I tried some larger ones and got fork hits. 3/8 are deadly, I've killed numerous starlings with them


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> I have no trouble with 3/8 and 1/4 but I tried some larger ones and got fork hits. 3/8 are deadly, I've killed numerous starlings with them


A 3/8" hex nut will send a starling to the big seed farm in sky real fast ,,, that has to hit very hard, and with it's hex shape, just about cut him in half !

wll


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yep they don't even move after, there has be the occasional blood fountain. They endanger native species and crops. I eliminate them with extreme prejudice


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Never had fork hits ,but always loved the hissing sound they made on the way to the target ,keep shooting you'll get it right !


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I shot a few, say, 10, they worked fine but I held them not in front of the nut but ON the nut, but posters advised to hold them in front of the nut through the pouch. I dismissed using them for sphericals and sawed off round stock slugs. I saw no particular advantate of hexs. If you get the thick stubby ones they more closely resemble spheres. Thin flatish ones might plane and "sail" prematurely especially given the opportunity of a long draw such as half or full butterfly causing fork hits and wild shots. I would never full butterfly anything other than a round/spherical for fear of something going wrong in a meter of draw. And I'm not a fancier of full or half butterfly stances. I don't know what type of nut you have. Also, they are just as expensive as cheaper sphericals made of steel or lead given you didn't get a steal on them in quantity especially a Chinese maker...if not more expensive, depends on the deal you get on nuts and sphericals. If you don't like them buy 600 bolts as well and build a TV antenna tower. They would have been more cheap than conventional ammo or you would not have bought them, right?..so you can't be out much.

By the way I tested hexs in a wide deep fork...hence no hits. I dunno what the dimensions of your fork are. They fit a 1/4 inch bolt...and the thickness was about 50 percent the diameter, flat to flat. They planed a little at 15 meters...unacceptable as far as I was concerned. Joerg uses hexs in some of his vids but they are thick in relation to diameter. The cheaper hexs are thin in relation to diameter. Thick ones are more expensive than conventional ammo. I cancelled the idea permanently of using hexs.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

PeterW said:


> So, emitto, you're saying that I should hold it with the hole forward instead of holding the flat sides?
> 
> Peter


NO NO NO! you pinched it thru the whole! and I load one of the SIDES, FLAT AGAINST THE POUCH.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Kalevala said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> > How are you loading them on the pouch, Make sure you are holding it " like thru the hole" not on the sides, and it has to be perfectly center on the pouch.
> ...


You are right, that's what i meant to say!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Like this


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

ok, sweet! I'm now shooting them like emitto said, combined with a pouch twist and tweak. They work great! I am currently just target shooting with them, getting used to the new method, and they put some mighty nasty holes in pop cans, that's for sure! Right now I have 1/4 inch, and I may go to 3/8 inch once I get better with them.

Thanks, guys!

Peter


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I am glad you are having success. I buy them for 1.69 per pound at a local farm supply. I am partial to 3/8's and they do tear some nasty holes. If I have time this week I am going to fill some with solder and see how they perform as a solid piece of ammo. Good luck


----------

